

Eli Pariser: Beware online "filter bubbles" (TED) - kmfrk
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bubbles.html

======
kmfrk
YouTube link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ofWFx525s>

TED profile link: <http://www.ted.com/speakers/eli_pariser.html>

Book link (sans referral): [http://www.amazon.com/Filter-Bubble-What-Internet-
Hiding/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Filter-Bubble-What-Internet-
Hiding/dp/1594203008)

